# Windows XP Drivers Needed For My Laptop



## er_saurabhgupta1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi

I recently purchased a New HP laptop named as *HP dv6701au*. The specifications of the LAPTOP are 

Chipset • NVIDIA MCP67M
AMD Turion64 X2 Processor TL-58
Video Graphics • NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
Audio / Speakers • Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers

You can find the detailed specifications at this URL *www.cyberpark4u.com/laptops/hp-pavilion/pavilion-dv6701au.htm

I wanted to install WINDOWS XP on my LAPTOP, so, I need drivers for this URGENTLY.

*SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

You can get nvidia drivers from *Here*


----------



## er_saurabhgupta1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link

Actually, I found that link earlier on Google but don't know how to search for the correct driver

Whether to find for a nForce or GeForce driver etc, if nForce, which version etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

See here


----------



## er_saurabhgupta1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> See here



Thanks for it too....

But as I mentioned, I needed XP drivers and the link does not have drivers for XP other than their Wireless assistant

I mainly need drivers for my CHIPSET and Graphics so i can play games in XP


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it should be in the recovery cd/dvd they gave you, or you will have to make it. 

Graphics
*drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

Use Sisoft Sandra Lite and see if you can get the name and model of you motherboard vendor. Then go to that vendors site and see if you can get the chipset drivers


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 2, 2008)

why not just go to HP web site? 
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3636761


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> why not just go to HP web site?
> *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3636761



Very clever amitava82, go to that page and tell me where is the chipset driver. This only shows that you never bothered to read any of the replies above.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 2, 2008)

Your laptop is an update to Compaq v6608au. So, the driver installation for Windows XP would be similar to v6608au model.

New Compaqs don't play nice with Windows XP. Most of the drivers, you need to install manually. Refer the link below to get the driver download links and a very detailed installation procedure.

*techwiredumeshpandey007.blogspot.com/


----------



## er_saurabhgupta1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

@NucleusKore........Thank You Very Much, I got the chipset and graphics installed

But now I can't find other drivers too.....Working on the Solution provided by @SOURABH 

Will update you about the result very soon

Thanks Sourabh for your help, your solution was a working one

But I found two other URLs for those who are looking for WinXP drivers for HP dv6701au or any dv6000 notebooks

*www.kluneau.rchomepage.com/hpdrivers/
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1842155&lang=en


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

Good work *farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------

